# What is your shipping experience from Apple?



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I notice that if I buy from the Apple store for Canada I can get free shipping 8-12 days or expedited for $35 dollars taking only 3-6 days. What has been your experience with Apples shipping times? Is Expedited worth the extra cash?

Thanks


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive never paid for express and always recieved in stock product in less that a week


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Depending on if the item is in stock it can be a good deal. I paid $19 for my MacBook's expedited shipping. With hot products, your order may be shipped priority regardless of shipping method. When I ordered my Mac mini, the tracking via 
Same Day was horrendous [about a week with no real tracking]


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Do you also know if the "ships within 24hours" applies also to the weekend? I am getting itchy fingers on buying a mac.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

I received my software in 3 days on regular shipping, imho excellent service . Shipment tracking was non-existant until I recieved my package, but for that length of time I have more than enough patience.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Depends where its coming from, my ibook g3 took FOREVER to get from wherever in the states to here. I could have drove down and got it quicker. My refurbed ipod that came from B.C. (anyone explain this?) got here 3 days before sameday said it would and faster than I expected.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

I bought my eMac from Apple and received it in less than half the stated time. I was very impressed.


----------



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

i bought a referb ipod from apple store the shipment is due to be here next friday. i ordered it on the 18th and it was shiped out on the 21st. I guess thats pretty good for free shipping.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

My new MacBook Pro was shipped from China on Monday February 21st and I received it on Friday February 24th. This was Apple's standard shipping so keep your money in your pocket.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the input, I did just that. I purchased a stock intel 17" imac a couple of hours ago and it has already shipped. I can't wait.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You'll love it!  I too have had exceptional shipping times.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

ArIsE, dEaD tHrEaD!!

Paid for the iMac Sept. 28th, got my invoice receipt from Apple showing the 'ship date' is Oct. 4th from Elk Grove, CA.

Still waiting :::sigh:::.

Sameday hasn't got the shipping number yet, either. So tracking ain't gonna happen.

Why, yes, thank you, I *am* getting impatient  



... just needed to whine a bit


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

*


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I've always had a good experience with Apple's standard and express service.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Standard shipping took 12-14 days for my iMac a few months back. 

They used Same-day which seemed to use a small local outfit. They failed to follow my instructions to leave the package at their depot and to call me rather than attempt delivery. 

$45 to ship an imac with expedited, next time I might pay it. It wouldn't have been any more trouble and I'd have had my iMac days earlier.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It varies but in general I have been happy with standard shipping (roughly a week, typical for most things from Ontario to here) and as well with premium shipping. My premium shipping experiences:
iPod #1: 5 days from Singapore to here.
iPod #2: the same, roughly, but read on.

I just bough a refurb MacBook, which comes from California. I ordered it on a Monday at about 3:30 PM CST with premium shipping, and it arrived at my house Wednesday morning, for a total elapsed time of about 42 hours. The DVI video adapter, which came from Ontario, arrived the same day, but in a separate shipment (two deliveries).

Which brings me to premium shipping and multiple items:
If you are ordering multiple items, the premium shipping is definitely worth a look. The second iPod also included some Klipsch speakers and some blank DVDs; all arrived quickly but shipped separately. avoiding delays putting a box together.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

dp


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I sent an iBook back to Apple Markham via UPS on a Friday. It arrived there Monday. I had my MacBook replacement by Friday. Assuming it took the iBook a day to get near the desk of the customer service rep, that's 3 days from California to my hands, and I wasn't paying for shipping. AppleCare rules (still).


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess I'm just a bit miffed that it was only 5 days between ordering and the iMac getting all the way to Elk Grove, CA and then an entire week to get from CA to Sameday's depot in Vancouver.

I sent Sameday an email a ways ago (once Apple sent me their email saying the unit's been shipped and here's the Sameday shipping and tracking number) telling them to CALL ME to arrange delivery since I live on a high street and my building has no buzzer.

I just forwarded the email again and sent it to them. Let's see how long they'll respond. Or if they respond.

I'm going to hit the roof if I have to pick the unit up from some industrial wasteland in Richmond (I don't have a car).

But it's in Richmond! A lot closer than China, I guess 

Just disappointed by the timeframe on this Apple delivery.... .


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

I ordered my MB on the 14 and shipped on the 21st and arrived on the 25th I think. it took 2 weeks maybe because my MB was a BTO so maybe that's why it took so long....but my nano arrived in 2 business days.


----------



## idiot (Sep 10, 2006)

I ordered a 2gb nano with engraving on Monday at 3:00pm and it got here (Montreal) today at around 10am, with standard shipping.

Very nice :clap:


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

After arguing with Apple for over a month, they finally shipped my replacement iBook battery yesterday from Elk Grove, and it arrived today at noon via DHL.


Now *THAT's* more like it.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

BTO/CTO will take longer. Ordered a CTO iMac, waited a week, then cancelled and went to local dealer.


----------



## Daz (Oct 11, 2006)

Sameday Right-O-Way lost my CTO 20" iMac. 

Ordered in September, it was due here in the first week of October. After their tracking showed it stuck in Richmond for four days, I contacted them and they told me that they couldn't find it. It had been "received in Richmond BC", then "received in Mississauga" (odd; I live in BC), then scanned several times in Richmond again. After corresponding with a couple different Sameday customer service reps, one told me that "it could take weeks, as we have no record of the shipment". As they had received the shipment and scanned it several times, I found this weird. One of the reps even said " the waybill says it weighs 32 pounds, so I assume it's a computer?".

Obviously there's *some* record of a shipment of they could tell me that much...tptptptp 

Anyways, Apple's made it right; a replacement 20" is due to ship today with the 2-day shipping service (no extra charge). 

Cliff notes: Sameday Right-O-Way dropped the ball, Apple customer service rocks.


----------



## Kingshurst (Aug 11, 2001)

Daz, defintely agree with your comments re: Sameday. Just had an experience with them that is totally unbelievable. Ordered a 17 inch iMac about a week ago. Apple shipped it fine (except their choice of shipper). Got a call from a neighbour several streets over that there was a box on their doorstep with our name on it. Sameday just dropped the box with the iMac; no signature; at the wrong house. Same house number just wrong street. OOPS!! The then must have driven over to our house and dropped off the shipping notice as well as a small envelope (marked urgent) that should have gone to the neighbours house. Absolutely incredible and I will be advising Apple as they need to know what kind of service Sameday is giving. 

On a different note just curious why you chose the 20 inch over the 17 inch.


----------



## Daz (Oct 11, 2006)

> On a different note just curious why you chose the 20 inch over the 17 inch.


I've been jonesing for an Intel iMac since they were released early in the year - at the time, the 17" came with a slightly slower processor, less memory, smaller hard drive, and integrated VRAM. I see now that you can order the 17" with a 2.16Ghz processor, and everything but the video card can be upgraded to the same specs as the 20" I ordered.

But...I like the bigger screen; in fact I _almost_ bought the 24". According to Apple's specs, the 20" screen is brighter and more contrasty with a wider viewing angle, too. I do some amateur photo work, so this is a plus.

The 17" with the same processor, hard drive and memory would only be about $300 less than the CTO 20 I ordered ", but the bigger screen and the 256MB video card was worth the extra $300 to me. 

On the other hand, the 24" with all the same specs (well, nicer video card...) would have cost me about $500 or $600 more; I decided I didn't need a screen that big, plus I could use that money to buy components for the home recording studio I want to build.beejacon


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

vapour said:


> I notice that if I buy from the Apple store for Canada I can get free shipping 8-12 days or expedited for $35 dollars taking only 3-6 days. What has been your experience with Apples shipping times? Is Expedited worth the extra cash?
> 
> Thanks


I always used the regular shipping for my purchases and have always gotten then ahead of schedule. Same Day Right'O Way for my iMac, no issues. Fedex for my MacBook, no issues.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 13, 2006)

Ordered the MacPro, free iPod, Applecare and Office software.
2 Days later I had iPod and office.
10 days later an e-mail to say there had been "an unexpected delay" and they would ship the MacPro in 7 days. I phoned 7 days later to be told it had not yet hit customs and that they do advertise 8 to 12 days(originally I'm sure I was told it was coming from within Canada). The very next day SameDay-RightWay (I noticed they are a fully bonded customs clearing house) tried to deliver but no answer. Rather than pay them an additional $10. (this was free delivery ) and not wanting my new treasure being thrown on the back of another trailer I drove to their depot and picked it up. 4 days later my Applecare package arrived. Still don't know how to get my 100% iPod rebate, another phone call Monday.

So on the surface service was so so but for a 4 grand purchase certainly not good.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never had a problem and I've always used their regular shipping. Everything has arrived within a week. The battery replacement program took I believe 7 days to arrive, so I can't complain about any of apples shipments to me so far.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

when did you order your Mac Pro? AndyB...to get your ipod rebate you have to go to apple website to download a rebate form...it's under past promotions. you have to cut out your UPC of your Mac Pro box and Ipod box. Also you have to send in your receipt of your order to them. make sure you bought it within the promotion period.


----------



## Corin (Jun 8, 2005)

When Os X Tiger came out I figured I would order it from Apple, assuming I would get it quick... we'll I was wrong... 

Then, last Friday, I ordered a refurb 20" iMac from Apple. As of today, Sameday still has no tracking. I sent an email to Apple store customer service, who replied rather quickly, that it had probably still not cleared customs... 

Compared with everyone else I have ordered from online, be it Future Shop, Bestbuy, TheSource, CT, Zellers, TigerDirect, ebay, or even Kitbag in the U.K. (who ship royal mail), everything gets to my house quickly... Apple might ship quick, but they should definately use another courier/brokarge clearance center.

On a positive note, I work 3 blocks from the SameDay warehouse... so at least I will be able to go pick it up when they can't deliver it.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Sameday is a joke.

Their tracking is horrible, stuff only shows up the day before it is supposed to arrive, and so is their service. They came early in the morning and I was obviously not here, but that's fine.

It's the re-delivery/pickup that was a disaster. They will only attempt delivery again if you pay $10 for each subsequent attempt, which is totally ridiculous, or you can go pick it up. I called up and inquired where I could pick it up, and they told me the location and that I could go there any time after 5:30. That was too early anyways, so I showed up at the depot (which happened to be quite a bit out of the way) at around 6:30. 

The depot isn't really a depot, it is a desk right in the back on the actual shipping floor, you walked in either through one of those big garage doors or some door that you had to push a ringer button for someone to let you in that was out behind the building. The lady was snotty, took my delivery notice and went looking. I waited for 10 minutes no sign. At first it was kind of funny watching all the guys driving around on forklifts doing stupid crap. They drove those things around at full speed, did powerslides across the floor when slowing down to pick stuff up, but I have to admit they were pretty good at it. I just couldn't believe that kinda stuff was allowed really.

Anyways she comes back and says she couldn't find it, if I could wait a bit. She went and asked someone else for some help, and went looking again. Still couldnt find it. She had no idea, and after about 20 minutes waiting she actually told me I should just go get a coffee or something and come back in 20 minutes. I was a bit pissed off, so I just went out and moved my car around back where the "depot" was. Went back in about 15 minutes later, and she said oh we just realized your driver still isn't back. Well isn't that convenient, I came a full hour after you said it should be here for me, and it still isn't here. "He'll probably be back in 20 minutes". Great. So I waited another half an hour and the guy finally gets there, I get my iPod and nobody even offers me an apology or anything for making me wait for over an hour.

Why does Apple even use such an incompetent company? I understand that they are mostly for large business shipments, not customer deliveries, and boy does it show.


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

I always hope for FedEx when I get something from apple.ca. I just like their tracking better. Sameday tracking is ridiculous. 

I find that if my orders are custom, especially with the iPods if they need engraving then FedEx is the shipper. And when it comes from California, they ship Sameday. 

FedEx has always been faster for me. The Nano and shuffle I got this past month were both shipped via FedEx from China in 2-3 days (free shipping).


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

What's with the old thread resurrection lately? 

Anyway, I recently ordered a Kensington Digital FM transmitter from Apple (a great transmitter, BTW). Ordered on Friday evening, didn't pay express shipping and got it Wednesday morning (Purolator). I've generally had good shipping experiences when ordering from Apple, though I agree that Sameday is a joke. The one exception is when ordering prints through iPhoto; they take weeks to get delivered once they have shipped.


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

Depends on the item and how quicky you NEED it.

Generally stock items ship next day within the GTA - even the 'standard' shipping can arrive almost overnight. Small stock items (accessories) tend to ship by Purolator, which is always fast. Larger items (desktops) that need to be shipped from the US can take the 8-14 days that they quote.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My Apple shipping experiences have always been excellent, and my latest one is no exception.

This past Monday afternoon I ordered an engraved 30GB iPod + card & gift packaging (oooh _someone's_ gonna be happy on December 25th), and it was delivered to my house a moment ago. 

:clap:


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

<


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Why not just go to your local dealer? Support a LOCAL business that supports other LOCAL businesses. Might like to start with MacHelper www.machelper.com


----------



## quikkid (Oct 31, 2005)

Ordered my Macbook, with Applecare and a 30GB iPod this morning and I just recieved an email stating that the laptop is shipped and will arrive on Wednesday. Can't complain about the free shipping! :clap:


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

For me, it has been great! Ordered a 80 gig iPod last Friday and it was shipped from China to Alaska and then to Tennesee and then to Mississauga. I got it on Thursday via regular shipping. It was shipped by FedEx.


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I find shipping very good when it is done via Fedex. When Same Day Right Away is involved, however, it is a different story. Fedex was the shipper for my new 24" iMac and I was able to track it from China to various locations every day to its final destination in Whitehorse 6 days later. When Same Day Right Away shipped my Aperture software from California, I could not track it until it hit Vancouver and then it said it was delivered 3 or 4 days before it actually was; it also took twice as long than the iMac and it was only a small box!


----------



## wooglin (Mar 26, 2005)

amazing.

On Monday I ordered a new Shuffle with custom engraving. Arrived today via Fedex. Elapsed time - 4 days.

China > Alaska > Memphis > Mississauga > Toronto

That's one Christmas present for the girlfriend done... now to go jewelery shopping...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I got my iPod Nano 4 days after ordering it, that was on expedited shipping.

I ordered some stuff on Black Friday on regular shipping, I'm expecting one item it on Wednesday and the other Friday.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

vapour said:


> I notice that if I buy from the Apple store for Canada I can get free shipping 8-12 days or expedited for $35 dollars taking only 3-6 days. What has been your experience with Apples shipping times? Is Expedited worth the extra cash?
> 
> Thanks


The free shipping from Apple has always been faster, Usually takes 3 business days at the most,
Sometimes as little as 2 business days depending on the day I placed the order.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My shipping experience, over an iBook, an eMac, an iMac, a PB, 4 iPods, a printer and numerous peripheral bits, has been excellent.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Example of shipping from a recent Apple online order with free shipping:


> Nov 28, 2006
> 12:16 PM Delivered TORONTO, ON
> 8:45 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery TORONTO, ON
> 8:35 AM	At local FedEx facility TORONTO, ON
> ...


This order took 4 days. (Including the weekend)


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

The only shipping experience I have with Apple is when my MBP's battery was recalled.

I filled out the form on Friday night before going to bed.

I got the battery Monday. I was blown away. Obviously, not the same as ordering a computer or whatever, but still, wow.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

dolawren said:


> Example of shipping from a recent Apple online order with free shipping:
> 
> 
> This order took 4 days. (Including the weekend)


I guess you were lucky because every shipment from California that I had chosen free shipping, Apple sent it with Sameday Right O Way and they suck! For small item leaving from other places in the US, they usually choose Purolator which is great (everytime, it took 2 days!). For stuff coming from China, they get FedEx which is great as well considering the distance it's travelling. Example of FedEx is my dad's MacBookPro shipped last Thursday and he's picking it up today (Tuesday) at the local FedEx office, he would otherwise have gotten it tomorrow (which I think is good). What I do now is when it's something I am not sure if they'll choose Sameday, I pay the extra shipping.


----------

